# Halloween movie music remixes.



## DEATHCHARGER (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm really not sure how to ask this, so here we go. My wife was in a Spirts store and they had some music playing in the back ground. It was a remixed CD of some popular Halloween/Horror type movies. From what she tells me, the CD had a remix of either the Halloween Theme and or Halloween 1978 track with a little bit more spookier tone and heavier drum beat. Along with another remix of the music from the Exorcist. I know that this is all kinda vague, but the wife thought she bought the disc she was listening to and it turns out to be all the original tracks from the movie. Any guess or leds/help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Zornow13 (Sep 29, 2006)

It could be they were playing "The HIstory of Horror" A 2 disc set of classic horror movie thems from Nosferatu to the 6th sense. Most of the tracks a re-recorded by the Prauge symphonic orchestra or something like that.
I remember that the excorsist and Halloween themes were re-makes on that set.
Hope that helps, I have this set somewhere but would have to go on safari to find it.
more later


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Just one thought - couldn't you ask an employee if they knew what was palying?

BTW - there are two copies of "A History Of Horror" on Amazon with sound samples to all 28 tracks:

http://www.amazon.com/History-Horro...=pd_bbs_1/002-8554264-3110437?ie=UTF8&s=music


----------



## DEATHCHARGER (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you both for the info/replies. The more info the better. The wife would really like to find this disc.




Halloweiner said:


> Just one thought - couldn't you ask an employee if they knew what was palying?
> 
> BTW - there are two copies of "A History Of Horror" on Amazon with sound samples to all 28 tracks:



Yeah, that is what I said as well. Unfortunately, she thought she had the right CD when she bought the one that she did. The Spirit store that she heard it at is almost a hour away, so it's not like it's on our way to anywhere we go regularly. I would also guess that if I went back I would come up empty handed because I made that special trip. I will definately check on the led that you gave me with Amazon. Hopefully she hears what she wants.

Much thanks, DEATHCHARGER


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

This may or may not be what you're looking for, but I have a CD that I bought at... gosh... Wal-Mart maybe or Hasting's and it's techno remixes of horror movie themes. It's called Very Scary Music and all tracks are arranged by Roy Shakked. Most of them are pretty good. I listen to it often.

Here is the link for it on Amazon.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I like that Roy Shakked. I have his *Hauned House CD*.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Why don't you just simply call them & ask what the cd they were playing?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

broomstickjockey said:


> This may or may not be what you're looking for, but I have a CD that I bought at... gosh... Wal-Mart maybe or Hasting's and it's techno remixes of horror movie themes. It's called Very Scary Music and all tracks are arranged by Roy Shakked. Most of them are pretty good. I listen to it often.
> 
> Here is the link for it on Amazon.


I found this one, and several others I didn't get at Wal-Mart today for $3.84. I did get one other CD called Halloween Fright Night that comes with a free DVD of the B&W Version of "Night Of The Living Dead".


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a few versions of the Halloween theme and the Exorcist theme. PM me if you want me to email them to you so you can see it it's anything like what your wife heard.

I agree wiht Haunty, just call them and ask. They will make exchanges if you can get back there in time.


----------



## DJBrown (Oct 13, 2006)

If you really want some heavier techno/house stuff you should check out my mix. You can download a sample on my website. Heres the link:

http://digitalmixmaster.com/talesfromthemix.htm

I made it a few years ago. I am actually workin on another one now. I found this site trying to find some new tracks. If anyone knows some good halloween tracks that I dont have on my last mix please let me know. Thanks!
Laterz.

DJ Brown


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

DJ Brown, I'd happily donate and would love a copy of the mix because I'm all about house, but your file is not there, and there's no way to download anything on that link!


----------



## DJBrown (Oct 13, 2006)

yea...sorry bout that. I just uploaded it now. I made the sample 20 minutes long. Thats the longest sample I posted for that mix so far. Enjy, Laterz


----------



## chesneystevegh (Oct 29, 2005)

I really like what I heard. I'll have to listen to one of the radio stations to hear the whole thing.


----------

